# Phone info app... info/help



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

I have a VZW gs3 on AOKP I got the phone info app as the data/4g toggles don't work quite right

I know LTE/CDMA auto is 4g turned on
CDMA Auto is 4g off 3g on

What would voce/sms but no data?
Is shut radio off button airplane mode?

Thanks guys


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

Some people have had trouble using that app. I would recommend staying away from it.
That said, voice/sms would be CDMA only. Radio Off=Airplane mode


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

I've yet to have issues. not to say that I won't.. but anyway.. CDMA still gives me 3g I believe.. ill test it again.


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

Not CDMA auto (prl). That is 3G only. CDMA or CDMA only is 1X


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Is there one that's voice sms only not even 1x?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

